# Pickled Plums



## St Allie (Feb 6, 2010)

I used the fortune plums , smaller with a yellow flesh and deep red/purple skins. Marinate fish or chops and cook on the grill. Very tangy and particularly nice with fish. Allie

Ingredients

3 lbs Italian plums 
1 tablespoon fresh ginger, minced 
3 hot chilies, , finely chopped 
1 teaspoon clove, ground 
1 teaspoon cinnamon 
2 tablespoons allspice 
1/2 tablespoon salt 
1 1/2 cups sugar 
2 cups vinegar 

Directions

Wash the fruit and prick each plum with a fork. 
Put all the other ingredients into a saucepan and bring to a gentle boil, stirring until the sugar has melted. 
Add plums and cook for 3-4 minutes. 
Put plums into sterilized jars. 
Keep boiling the syrup until it thickens, pour over plums. 
Check the jars are sealed, keep for 2 months before using.


----------



## joeswine (Aug 30, 2011)

I have to try this ,they sound great,nice package


----------

